# FSC code for NBT evo ID6 map update



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

sp330i said:


> PM request from the master too! Thank you in advance.
> Also looking for the latest software components...


PM sent.


----------



## fabinous (6 mo ago)

Hello, is this thread still up to date? I am also searching for a FSC code for NTB EVO Maps...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fabinous said:


> Hello, is this thread still up to date? I am also searching for a FSC code for NTB EVO Maps...


PM sent.


----------



## Aurelian (5 mo ago)

Hi @shawnsheridan,

Is the FSC code enough to update a NBTevo_Y21432J (Road Map EUROPE 2017-3) to a newer map version? Or, is there a file with a BMW certificate needed?


Thanks,
A


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Aurelian said:


> Hi @shawnsheridan,
> 
> Is the FSC code enough to update a NBTevo_Y21432J (Road Map EUROPE 2017-3) to a newer map version? Or, is there a file with a BMW certificate needed?
> 
> ...


Need FSC Code file and map data.


----------



## Stefanakis (5 mo ago)

Hello, would it be possible to share with me FSC code for the Road Map Europe NEXT East 2022-2 in my F11 NBT_O16255A? vin last 7 digits are G224348. Many thanks.


----------



## Aurelian (5 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Need FSC Code file and map data.


Got the map data (EUROPE 2022-1) on a USB stick, the car asks to update maps but the next prompt is about missing activation code, I suppose this should be the FSC Code file you mention, right? Any idea oh how I can get it without having to extract it from the car itself as I don't have the HW or SW for it?


----------



## Elthox (Sep 10, 2015)

either oem from dealer or by patching the unit


----------



## Aurelian (5 mo ago)

Aurelian said:


> Got the map data (EUROPE 2022-1) on a USB stick, the car asks to update maps but the next prompt is about missing activation code, I suppose this should be the FSC Code file you mention, right? Any idea oh how I can get it without having to extract it from the car itself as I don't have the HW or SW for it?


@shawnsheridan Do you happen to have any solution? Thanks, A


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Aurelian said:


> @shawnsheridan Do you happen to have any solution? Thanks, A


PM sent.


----------



## Melia gr (5 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan, 
Could you please send me Info with lifetime FSC and Maps Update?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Melia gr said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan,
> Could you please send me Info with lifetime FSC and Maps Update?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent info


----------



## astargh14 (5 mo ago)

Hello @shawnsheridan
I try to upload EU map to car from USA

Could you please send me Info with lifetime FSC and Maps Update?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

astargh14 said:


> Hello @shawnsheridan
> I try to upload EU map to car from USA
> 
> Could you please send me Info with lifetime FSC and Maps Update?
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent info


----------



## t85v (4 mo ago)

I am also searching for a FSC code for NTB EVO Maps


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

t85v said:


> I am also searching for a FSC code for NTB EVO Maps


PM sent.


----------



## Hardnuta (4 mo ago)

Could I get a FSC and maps update?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hardnuta said:


> Could I get a FSC and maps update?


PM sent.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Hardnuta said:


> Could I get a FSC and maps update?


 Pm info sent


----------



## EntityManiac (4 mo ago)

Can I also jump onboard this request please 
NBTEvo ID6. Found the 2022-1 map data here (assume it's correct, iDrive detects it at least), just need the FSC code/file.


----------



## WKIUED (2 mo ago)

Hello, buddy

my id6 ver is NBTevo_Y21432J
vin is WBA4J7C51JBB98575. Would you be possible to provide me fsc file for 2022-2 or 3 North American map?
Current my map ver is Road Map NA EVO 2017-1.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

WKIUED said:


> Hello, buddy
> 
> my id6 ver is NBTevo_Y21432J
> vin is WBA4J7C51JBB98575. Would you be possible to provide me fsc file for 2022-2 or 3 North American map?
> Current my map ver is Road Map NA EVO 2017-1.


Pm sent


----------



## yaydo (2 mo ago)

Hi,
I have NBT2 EVO ID5 head unit and I am trying to update to North America EVO 2022-2 maps. I am told I need a FSC in the form of digitally signed certificate. Current SW version is: NBTevo_Y22292I. How can I get FSC files?
Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

yaydo said:


> Hi,
> I have NBT2 EVO ID5 head unit and I am trying to update to North America EVO 2022-2 maps. I am told I need a FSC in the form of digitally signed certificate. Current SW version is: NBTevo_Y22292I. How can I get FSC files?
> Thanks!


need patch or BMW delar orginal fsc
PM sent more info


----------



## Speeder3000 (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi,

I'm interested in a FSC Lifetime code for my NBT EVO unit Yxxxxxx ID5. I want to update to the latest Europe 2022-2 map, which I have it on a USB stick.
Someone who wants to help me?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Speeder3000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm interested in a FSC Lifetime code for my NBT EVO unit Yxxxxxx ID5. I want to update to the latest Europe 2022-2 map, which I have it on a USB stick.
> Someone who wants to help me?


PM sent info


----------



## alhusam (Jul 17, 2020)

Im also interested in maps FSC
VIN:WBY2Z4C58KVB81918
to Maps: middle east


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

alhusam said:


> Im also interested in maps FSC
> VIN:WBY2Z4C58KVB81918
> to Maps: middle east


See here usa car, need convert maps to east middle 
Pm sent info


----------



## Marinovir (6 mo ago)

any suggestions where to get the SW to generate lifetime FSC for ID6/NBTevo_U via ENET cable? Help much appreciated ￼.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Marinovir said:


> any suggestions where to get the SW to generate lifetime FSC for ID6/NBTevo_U via ENET cable? Help much appreciated ￼.


PM sent info


----------



## Wow4ik (3 mo ago)

is it possible to get a Fsc code for Europe Way
thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Wow4ik said:


> is it possible to get a Fsc code for Europe Way
> thanks in advance


PM sent info


----------



## SirSydom (2 mo ago)

im interested in a fsc for evo id6 F36 2018 also


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

SirSydom said:


> im interested in a fsc for evo id6 F36 2018 also


PM sent info


----------



## L10n (8 mo ago)

Hello there, can you please send me information about how to get the Europe maps lifetime FSC for a ID6 2018 F33?
Verioninfo sais NBTevo_P...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

L10n said:


> Hello there, can you please send me information about how to get the Europe maps lifetime FSC for a ID6 2018 F33?
> Verioninfo sais NBTevo_P...
> 
> Thanks in advance


\PM sent


----------



## PromptedMidget (1 mo ago)

Hi There, 
Looking for FSC code if possible please. NBT Evo ID6, Road Map Europe Way. VIN WBA8C32040A286354

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

PromptedMidget said:


> Hi There,
> Looking for FSC code if possible please. NBT Evo ID6, Road Map Europe Way. VIN WBA8C32040A286354
> 
> Thanks in advance.


PM sent info


----------



## maykov1587 (1 mo ago)

Hello, would it be possible to get an FSC Code for Road Map North America and the 2022-2 map, if available? NBT Evo ID6, 2018 G01. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

maykov1587 said:


> Hello, would it be possible to get an FSC Code for Road Map North America and the 2022-2 map, if available? NBT Evo ID6, 2018 G01. Thank you in advance.


PM sent


----------

